# Latest Nikon FF mirrorless rumor: 24 MP and 45 MP models



## ahsanford (Jul 4, 2018)

Take with a grain of salt given the source:

https://photorumors.com/2018/07/03/rumored-nikon-mirrorless-camera-specifications/

And why can't FX pull off f/1.2 lenses like Canon can? Is the throat diameter or flange distance not amenable to such large apertures?

- A


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 4, 2018)

Photo Rumors is also Nikon Rumors, and they are usually pretty accurate with Nikon information. Nikon is not as fanatic as Canon about leaks, they may even encourage them.
I'd give it a 90+% change of happening. The announcement is in about 3 weeks, so the leaks are very likely accurate.

https://nikonrumors.com/


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 4, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Photo Rumors is also Nikon Rumors, and they are usually pretty accurate with Nikon information. Nikon is not as fanatic as Canon about leaks, they may even encourage them.
> I'd give it a 90+% change of happening. The announcement is in about 3 weeks, so the leaks are very likely accurate.
> 
> https://nikonrumors.com/



I see PR / NR more as aggregators than cultivators of sources, but I could be wrong here.

Also, you don't launch a mirrorless platform with promises of f/0.9 lenses. I saw the patent, but it smells like a pipe-dream fanboy product line whose big selling point _are pickle jar large aperture lenses the FX mount can't support?_

It just seems... off. Not buying it. I expect some hot stuff to drop soon, but this seems off.

- A


----------



## Aglet (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm looking forward to what they can deliver.

I'd really like it to have FF IQ with the performance, functionality & features of my Olympus and Pentax flagships.

The price sounds rather dear...


----------



## Woody (Jul 4, 2018)

Aglet said:


> I'd really like it to have FF IQ with the performance, functionality & features of my Olympus and Pentax flagships.
> 
> The price sounds rather dear...



I'm confident Nikon will exceed the functionality and features of Olympus/Pentax.

But the price....


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 4, 2018)

At that price it had better compete with the A9. 
I wonder if you will be bale to adapt the current Nikon lens line-up?


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jul 4, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> And why can't FX pull off f/1.2 lenses like Canon can? Is the throat diameter or flange distance not amenable to such large apertures?
> 
> - A



I think it’s because of where they put the contacts.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 4, 2018)

3kramd5 said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > And why can't FX pull off f/1.2 lenses like Canon can? Is the throat diameter or flange distance not amenable to such large apertures?
> ...



+1, there was a manual focus Nikkor ai-s lens that was 50mm and f/1.2


----------



## snoke (Jul 4, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> I see PR / NR more as aggregators than cultivators of sources, but I could be wrong here.



CR is same.



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Photo Rumors is also Nikon Rumors, and they are usually pretty accurate with Nikon information. Nikon is not as fanatic as Canon about leaks, they may even encourage them.



Only dumb camera maker not exploit rumor website.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 4, 2018)

Prices of Mirrorless cameras are way too high. The cameras cost less to make, and should be more reliable due to fewer moving parts. Eventually prices will drop, but for now, manufacturers are raking in profits.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 4, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Prices of Mirrorless cameras are way too high. The cameras cost less to make, and should be more reliable due to fewer moving parts. Eventually prices will drop, but for now, manufacturers are raking in profits.



They are high because they can be. Unless what you are shooting something that demands an OVF*, one could argue an FF mirrorless setup does the same job as an FF SLR in a smaller footprint. That has value that manufacturers can ask more for.

*I prefer an OVF myself, mind you.

- A


----------



## Aglet (Jul 5, 2018)

After shooting a lot of different gear there's only one really good trick ML does that i find highly valuable:

Live RGB histogram in the VF. (and Olympus does that best that i've used)

That could be added to a hybrid OVF but not likely worth the effort over just using evf

EVF is also great for chimping or menu-diving in sunlight, leaving glasses optional.

Getting rid of the mirror and having much faster shutter options is also very useful.


depending on the subject matter and shooting style, there are times I prefer EVF and some times I prefer OVF.
Overall I am preferring EVF more and can see it going even more in that direction as they continue to improve.
They've come a long way since my old Panasonic FZ-20 and the latest ones are good enough for action work.

r


----------



## unfocused (Jul 5, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Prices of Mirrorless cameras are way too high. The cameras cost less to make, and should be more reliable due to fewer moving parts. Eventually prices will drop, but for now, manufacturers are raking in profits.
> ...



No one here has any idea if Mirrorless cameras as less expensive to make or not. No one here has any idea if they are overpriced or not.

Manufacturers have been making single lens reflex cameras for almost 100 years. They no doubt have the manufacturing down to peak efficiency. They are the predominant style of camera, meaning very high economies of scale. You can't just blindly assert that mirrorless cameras as cheaper to manufacture.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 5, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Prices of Mirrorless cameras are way too high. The cameras cost less to make, and should be more reliable due to fewer moving parts. Eventually prices will drop, but for now, manufacturers are raking in profits.
> ...


Its about competition and product availability. Once we have multiple competing products, prices will drop. Canon usually drives the prices down. They engineer a product to have the lowest possible price, not a penny goes into making one that has not been carefully though out. They can cut prices below the competition and still make a nice profit. But ... They will not cut prices unless they see a advantage, like gaining market share.


----------



## Aglet (Jul 6, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Canon are the sharks of the industry but I prefer shooting with my blue-fin tuna.


----------

